# Cleaning and lubricating AV's #6 -- working on a LGB Stainz chassis



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally took the gearboxes of my 25+ year old reliable beater 2017 and tender apart today (both split case type). I figured that it was about time, since it was running mostly non-stop out in the heat and dirt for the last 4 days. There was some oil/carbon crud built up between the brushes and the wheels. Surprisingly, or perhaps not so, other than that it looked almost new on the inside - no perceptible wear on the journals, shafts or gears. Just a bit of old black grease to wipe off and replace. This on a locomotive that was well used when I got it (The skates are about nearly worn through!), and to which I never did more to (up till now) mechanically than plop it on the rails and kick on the juice! Gummi-scale or not, LGB sure made some rugged stuff! So I just wiped all the bearing surfaces and gear teeth down with LGB 'smoke fluid', put on some fresh(er? it's probably 10 years old too) LGB grease and slapped it all back together.

Now I'm trying to decide if I even want to bother doing more than just pulling the wheels and wiping down the outside of the bricks, and cleaning the wheels and brushes on the other 3 Stainz bricks I have. I mean, I already have the grease and oil and a TV tray, tools and rags out.... But then, if they don't NEED torn down, why do it?

I guess I probably should think about scrounging up a few skates -- So the old girl will be ready for the NEXT 25 years!....

Since this is a review forum - The down sides of trying to lubricate a split case LGB Stainz are: 1. not all the things you have to do to disassemble it are immediately obvious. (Still, it's easier than taking apart an Aristocraft 0-4-0 see Stainz disassembly) 2. You HAVE to pull the wheels off at least one side to access two of the 4 case screws. and 3. It's also REAL easy to reassemble it, only to find you timed the axles one tooth off when you go to put the wheels on -- and have to take it back apart again. (Don't ask me how I found this out, twice)


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

To me, the best thing LGB did, was to change the motor blocks from the split case, on the older models, to the newer ones with the removable bottom cover. Sooooooooooooooo much easier to maintain. It was either Dan Pierce or Tim Brien that provided the explaination of the process to take the split case apart. Without that help I would have thought twice before attempting it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Before you install the 4 screws in the split case block, turn it over and verify the quartering. 
I always fully assemble the non screw side including the side rod before placing the motor in the case/reassembling.

Now when screwed together, quartering has already been done.


----------

